# Met a new vendor for buildings...



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to meet John and Pat Meyers from SG Models at the convention. Their website is www.gscalewoodenkits.com. As you will quickly see, their prices are excellent. 

John really cares about the quality of the buildings, and was eager to listen to ideas about new buildings to produce. I strongly encourage you to check out their site, buy some of their stuff, and email them with your ideas as well.

This is part of the hobby that I just love! It's great to see kitchen-table businesses sprout up and grow. Chatting with this couple a few times this week really inspired me for the growth of this hobby!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless I missed something, there is no pricing listed on the site, just the $10 shipping, I have emailed them for the pricing, and there is only 3 kits shown! Asked them if there were more or just the 3 too!! They look decent, did you buy any NW Jim?? What is the level of ability or complexity if you have built one to build on a scale of 1-10? 10 being the hardest or more complicated? Regal


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

On the shopping page; 

Look to the right ;$65 for Sams Shoe Shop and $75 for the other two


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought the Sherrif's building. I haven't started construction yet. The Shoe Shop comes with a free DVD to show you how to build their models. I believe John said that you can buy the DVD for $10 with any other building. I didn't buy the DVD because everything is pretty much pre-cut for you, so assembly should be fairly straight-forward. The buildings do come with the signage, the stove pipe (and the wires), and the windows. You will need to stain it or paint it to your taste. I do believe they had a couple other buildings too, but I could be wrong. Pricing is on their site, on the "shopping" tab. Look to the far right. Looks like they have a couple of mix-ups there though...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the owner emailed me back and said there was a couple of glitches on the site, and he would fix when he got back to Arizona I believe he said!! Regal


----------

